# How to cut Musk Ox boss



## pkjames (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi fellow shop owners and handle masters,

I am lucky enough to get my hands on this cool musk ox, full boss+horn section. Now I need to cut it for handle spacers and end caps, etc. Wondering what would be the best way to extract the most out of this and possibly with the best figure?

From previous experience with sliced boss section, it'd be bandsaw along X-Z plane? 

Thanks for your input.

Cheers,
James


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice score!! Your gona want to separate the born from the scull. Or at least that is how I go about it. Then I remove the horn section from the boss. just a bit higher then the bottom of he boss.. After that you options is to cut on the X or Z 

I tend to make a flat with a belt sander along the bottom of the horn so it will set on the saw table at the angle that looks like it will yield best with least waste at the end. This allows ya to make your cut without the horn wanting to roll and pull itself or your fingers into the saw. 

Please use care when cutting these odd shaped items. Always use a fresh or new saw blade. and when it starts to act like its not cutting as good. Switch to a new blade. I average one blade per boss, sometimes I can get 3 or 4 but not often. 

Lastly.. Have fun. 
Randy


----------



## mkriggen (Sep 14, 2015)

So James, if you're needing to dispose of those unwanted horn sections...:whistling:


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah, Mikey has an order for a couple of handles........:biggrin:


----------



## pkjames (Sep 15, 2015)

Big thank you to randy, the boss is now like this 




Mikey, this is done by my friend in Canada. I think he is getting the horn for himself but if not, I'd part it for sure!

Just gotta love this forum!

James


----------

